# I love my 2018 Chevy Cruze 1.6L Turbo Diesel 6-speed Manual



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Me too.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Me too! Couldn’t be happier


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats on the purchase. I got mine in April and have loved it. We're lucky we got them while we can!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey @[email protected] any relation to Frogger?...loved that video game!

Welcome and congrats on the new oil burner.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's a great car... I now have a total of 4 Diesel Cruzes in the family car fleet, my favorite is the one manual... And since others would rather have an auto, I guess I'll be driving it! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

6speedTi said:


> Me too.


Heck yeah! Nice to meet you, 6speed.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

rry3158652 said:


> Me too! Couldn’t be happier


Yes indeed! Pleasure to meet you, rry!


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Hey @*[email protected]* any relation to Frogger?...loved that video game!
> 
> Welcome and congrats on the new oil burner.


Actually, yes! I became "Toad" in elementary school after playing Frogger and various other games on Atari with the neighborhood kids. My name is Todd so it was a natural fit... and I to this day, cannot escape the "Toad" nickname. Ha ha! Nice to meet you, Rivergoer!


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> It's a great car... I now have a total of 4 Diesel Cruzes in the family car fleet, my favorite is the one manual... And since others would rather have an auto, I guess I'll be driving it!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I never did try the auto on the lot, but I bet they're just as fun. Nice to meet you, MRO and what an epic lineup you have there. I sure love the manual, the clutch and gearbox remind of of this little Ford Focus Diesel Turbo manual transmission that I drove a few years ago in Italy while visiting my sister. I was shocked after my test drive here... I couldn't say NO. Vroom, vroom.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. I got mine in April and have loved it. We're lucky we got them while we can!


Hey Bodhi, pleasure to meet you! We sure are lucky to have these 6-speed sedans. Your Kalahari interior must be amazing... I saw it in some YouTube videos and it really looks elite! I had no choice in the matter due to my baby being the only 6-speed in a 2k mile radius... but hey, no complaints here!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Bodhi, pleasure to meet you! We sure are lucky to have these 6-speed sedans. Your Kalahari interior must be amazing... I saw it in some YouTube videos and it really looks elite! I had no choice in the matter due to my baby being the only 6-speed in a 2k mile radius... but hey, no complaints here!


I actually had to special order because there were none anywhere near me with the Kalahari plus 6-speed. I would have been happy with any interior though! I just figured since it was still an option to order at the time, why not go for my favorite.  It's funny you mentioned it reminded you of a Focus diesel you drove in Italy ... part of what inspired me to get mine was after driving a Renault diesel 6-speed manual when I was in the UK a couple years ago. I thought, I really wished I could get something like that here ... then I read an article about the Cruze diesels and really got thinking.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I never did try the auto on the lot, but I bet they're just as fun. Nice to meet you, MRO and what an epic lineup you have there. I sure love the manual, the clutch and gearbox remind of of this little Ford Focus Diesel Turbo manual transmission that I drove a few years ago in Italy while visiting my sister. I was shocked after my test drive here... I couldn't say NO. Vroom, vroom.


The Gen 1 is a six speed auto (there was no manual option), it's a solid transmission... But it has some odd shifting behavior that some people don't like. What I do like is it's "manual" mode does a decent job of letting you know up and down shift... If you comply with the program parameters. The Gen 2 is a 9sp auto. It shifts so smooth it behaves similar to a CVT. It has an extremely low drive ratio in 9th, lower than the manual in 6th. It has a "L" mode where you can set the top gear and it's otherwise in Drive. I prefer the Gen 1 way on that, but I've gotten used to it. 
The 9sp auto is an option of about $1100, in my manual car, that was the about the cost of the leather upgrade, making it similar in cost to the 18 auto with cloth seats. 
My wife says this is the easiest manual transmission car she has ever driven. It was well done, it's sad seeing production end on such a fine car. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I actually had to special order because there were none anywhere near me with the Kalahari plus 6-speed. I would have been happy with any interior though! I just figured since it was still an option to order at the time, why not go for my favorite.  It's funny you mentioned it reminded you of a Focus diesel you drove in Italy ... part of what inspired me to get mine was after driving a Renault diesel 6-speed manual when I was in the UK a couple years ago. I thought, I really wished I could get something like that here ... then I read an article about the Cruze diesels and really got thinking.


I wish I would have known about this model sooner so I could have customized it but I was clueless. Sure am glad I was able to get the one I did, though. Ha!

No need to wait for Ford or Renault, Chevy brought us what we wanted finally


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


Nice to meet you, Blasirl! Thanks!


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> The Gen 1 is a six speed auto (there was no manual option), it's a solid transmission... But it has some odd shifting behavior that some people don't like. What I do like is it's "manual" mode does a decent job of letting you know up and down shift... If you comply with the program parameters. The Gen 2 is a 9sp auto. It shifts so smooth it behaves similar to a CVT. It has an extremely low drive ratio in 9th, lower than the manual in 6th. It has a "L" mode where you can set the top gear and it's otherwise in Drive. I prefer the Gen 1 way on that, but I've gotten used to it.
> The 9sp auto is an option of about $1100, in my manual car, that was the about the cost of the leather upgrade, making it similar in cost to the 18 auto with cloth seats.
> My wife says this is the easiest manual transmission car she has ever driven. It was well done, it's sad seeing production end on such a fine car.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hey MRO, that manual mode sounds pretty neat. My previous Jeep Patriot had a CVT and I didn't like the noise and performance, so I think I might have said no to the 9 speed. Would be fun to try it sometime if I can find a local Cruzer who's willing to let me 

I do like this clutch and shifter, despite the throws being longer than the one in my old GTI. I'm glad the clutch isn't as stiff, though. And I just realized it had hill assist! I was on a steep incline in SF and had that "oh sh**" moment right before the Cruze saved me... haha! And your wife is correct about the trans... I agree, it's quite sad that they aren't continuing at least a limited run of the manuals just for the enthusiasts. Grr


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

When I said "CVT like" it was due to so many smooth up shifts the engine RPM stays almost constant on acceleration. There is no noise like your Jeep. It's a very smooth transmission. Much more refined than the Gen 1 Diesel. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> When I said "CVT like" it was due to so many smooth up shifts the engine RPM stays almost constant on acceleration. There is no noise like your Jeep. It's a very smooth transmission. Much more refined than the Gen 1 Diesel.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Oh interesting, I might like that iteration of CVT more in the Cruze than Jeep. Very cool.


----------



## iplaywithtrucks (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel with over 100K miles. Curious what your thoughts are when comparing the 2.0 to the new diesel?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a 2015, (previously had two 2015s, both Diesel) and now three Gen 2's, two autos and one manual. Over all the Gen 2 is a better car, but there are a few things that were nice on the Gen 1 that went away (the shifter in "manual mode" on the Gen 1 is nicer for instance). You do not notice the lower horsepower and torque on the Gen 2, 1.6L, the car is much lighter and more than makes up for that lower peak torque/HP. Also, the 1.6 has a lower RPM peak torque, so over Not having a timing belt is a big plus on the 1.6l engine, and will make maintenance costs much less. The ability to have a manual transmission is a great Gen 2 feature, for 17-18 MY's only, but I have found out the hard way, the Dual Mass Flywheel in the manual can fail pretty easily, I'm waiting for confirmation, but I'm about 99.9% sure already that it died a rapid death due to a quirck unique to advent of push to start and manual, with a DMF. NEVER, EVER let up on the clutch pedal too fast when starting the car. The program does not protect the engine from what appears to be a reverse start condtion, and the engine appears to be able to go backwards at considerable vibration and chaos, which will apparanlty kill the DMF in mere seconds.


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> NEVER, EVER let up on the clutch pedal too fast when starting the car.


As an additional precaution, I would recommend always starting the car in neutral. Just place the shifter in neutral before hitting that start button and wait until the engine starts before releasing the clutch. And if by some chance you release the clutch too soon while the engine is cranking, you will not cause any damage if the transmission is in neutral.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Modern common rail diesel engines will not run backwards.

Could the engine fail to start and briefly rotate backwards due to a cylinder coming up on the compression stroke as the starter dis engages? Possibly. We're talking half a revolution.

GM obviously used a crappy DMF as it's becoming very common to see them fail and getting replaced with hardly any miles on them.

I would have probably bought a manual if you could get them with options.

Enjoy your 6 speed. They're a dying breed for sure.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> GM obviously used a crappy DMF as it's becoming very common to see them fail and getting replaced with hardly any miles on them.
> 
> I would have probably bought a manual if you could get them with options.
> 
> Enjoy your 6 speed. They're a dying breed for sure.


Yep, my DMF was replaced under 15k miles. I'm at 58k now. Maybe I got an updated part.

I wanted the nicer stereo package and the driver safety and convenience and the sunroof, but I wanted the 6 speed more. For basic transportation with fantastic fuel economy, it's really quite nice anyway. The heated steering wheel has me a little spoiled. Having Android Auto almost makes up for cheaping out on the rest of the audio system.

Save the manuals!


----------

